
Anonymous Downloading and Streaming Specifications - simonpure
https://github.com/Tribler/tribler/wiki/Anonymous-Downloading-and-Streaming-specifications
======
janandonly
This sums it up nicely:

* Essential part of our work is that everybody who downloads anonymously also becomes a relay.

* Our work brings the Bittorrent tit-for-tat idea to darknets. You help other become anonymous to get your own privacy.

* Known weaknesses: We weaken security with decentralization.

